# Aga Khan University Results!



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Apparently the wait is FINALLY over, guys!
My cousin from Karachi got his scores today, and he made it! According to him, they dispatched the letters on Friday.

I believe we'll be getting our results in this week. 
Let's hope and pray they're all for the best.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats to your cousin, and I hope you get in too if that is what you want. I wish you all the best!


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Do tell if you get in 

I called AKU today, and they informed me that I didnt get shortlisted for the class of 2014.
BUT I'm hopeful with DIMC ..

I wish you all the best!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

uakram said:


> Do tell if you get in
> 
> I called AKU today, and they informed me that I didnt get shortlisted for the class of 2014.
> BUT I'm hopeful with DIMC ..
> ...


Sorry to hear about AKU..but no worries, man, you'll get into DIMC for sure inshAllah!


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

oh I already got into DIMC. lol
Took my test on the first right.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

uakram said:


> oh I already got into DIMC. lol
> Took my test on the first right.


That's great! I took the test this past Saturday and somehow miraculously passed. Now I'm focused on getting to know other people going to DIMC through this forum so that I won't feel like a complete idiot walking in on the first day, lol.


----------



## sheikhsaab (Aug 25, 2009)

*Looking to apply to AGU*

hi everyone!
im new to this forum - just signed up a few minutes ago! congrats to all who did get on the course at AGU - im thinking of applying there for 2010 entry..
im also a foreign student (london), and was wondering if anyone recommends applying just for AGU or for some others aswell like, for instance, KEMC, which i read was very good in teaching and facilities - i spoke to some people and they reckon there will be plenty of people from US and canada studying in pakistan, as i was a bit skeptical at first! but hey, if its medicine and a good university, doesn't matter where i go!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

sheikhsaab said:


> hi everyone!
> im new to this forum - just signed up a few minutes ago! congrats to all who did get on the course at AGU - im thinking of applying there for 2010 entry..
> im also a foreign student (london), and was wondering if anyone recommends applying just for AGU or for some others aswell like, for instance, KEMC, which i read was very good in teaching and facilities - i spoke to some people and they reckon there will be plenty of people from US and canada studying in pakistan, as i was a bit skeptical at first! but hey, if its medicine and a good university, doesn't matter where i go!


It's always a good idea to apply to several schools, in any case. Aga Khan is very selective, so you should have some back-up schools just in case. You are correct that a lot of people from overseas are coming here - I am from Chicago myself, and everyone that I've talked to here is either from America, Canada, or UAE. The school I applied to and subsequently got accepted into (DIMC or Dow International Medical College) is especially for foreign students, so definitely spend some time looking into it online - a good back-up choice if nothing else. Kids I took my entry test with also applied to Shifa, Ziauddin, and some other schools as well. Now that you're here on this forum, check out the threads on the different schools and start talking to people.

If you have any questions about DIMC or general med school stuff, feel free to send me a private message and I'll do my best to try to help you...good luck, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Didn't get in.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

paddu said:


> Didn't get in.


Sorry to hear that, paddu. Where else have you applied? Have you heard from any of them yet? InshAllah you will hear good news soon.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Sorry to hear that, paddu. Where else have you applied? Have you heard from any of them yet? InshAllah you will hear good news soon.


Thanks for the encouragement Faarina. 
I've decided to take a year off, and go on vacation for a bit. But yea, hopefully some good news are in store for me. #roll
Good luck at DIMC!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

paddu said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Faarina.
> I've decided to take a year off, and go on vacation for a bit. But yea, hopefully some good news are in store for me. #roll
> Good luck at DIMC!


No problem, paddu! A gap year...I have a couple friends back home who are doing that, sounds like it will be interesting. And rest assured, you will hear good news in the near future when the time is right inshAllah. Thanks for wishing me good luck at DIMC (I might end up needing it soon, lol) - I wish you all the best with all of your future endeavors! :happy:


----------



## farah123 (Nov 28, 2009)

paddu said:


> Apparently the wait is FINALLY over, guys!
> My cousin from Karachi got his scores today, and he made it! According to him, they dispatched the letters on Friday.
> 
> I believe we'll be getting our results in this week.
> Let's hope and pray they're all for the best.


Hey Paddu what was ur cousin's ibcc score??


----------

